
Show HN: Gains Supply – Discover the best new bodybuilding articles and products - GFuller
http://gains.supply/
======
DiabloD3
You might want to check your registration form. Users can't register at all,
just sends back a generic "Internal Server Error" in your at-error div.

------
tugberkk
Hello.

Are you doing any analysis on these, or these are just articles directly taken
from the websites. Because it will be hard to differentiate good articles from
the bad ones.

~~~
GFuller
No analysis yet. Just getting the ball rolling with feeds from selected blogs
and youtube channels.

I'm hoping that, over time, the community will weed out the good articles from
the bad.

------
DiabloD3
You know what? I think this might actually be subtle HN-focused spam, but I'm
upvoting anyways just because of the unique URL.

~~~
GFuller
I created Gains Supply because I'm interested in bodybuilding and I'd
genuinely like to start a community that features and discusses helpful
articles and products in that niche. I Hope posting it here doesn't come
across too spammy, just looking for early users.

~~~
cwt
Feels a bit on the spammy side since there is no user activity to curate the
list. Catch-22.

